

Cancel All Student Debt - notsony
http://cancelallstudentdebt.com/

======
coreyp_1
I don't know how I feel about this. I worked my butt off to pay for my own
schooling, while others got loan after loan. I think it cheapens my sacrifices
(and the sacrifices of many others) to nullify student loans for those that
were unwise in their "educational" pursuits.

------
paulhauggis
Instead, we need to educate students before they actually take on debt. I know
so many history or literature majors that now have tons of debt and can't find
a job that will come even close to paying it off.

